# Sorry Ridgid !



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

In the recent past I have made a couple of posts about the Ridgid 13 1/2" planer being a good planer but stated that the dust collection was very poor. I have a Rockler 4" dust collection system that I recentley vented through my shop wall to the outside. Two days ago, I planed 20 bf of Red Oak and 4 bf of soft Maple and ended up with a handfull of chips on the table. So I have to take back my criticism of the dust collection capabilities of the Ridgid product. Shame on me!!!:no:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I have the Ridgid planer and LOVE the DC on it. I use the 4" side of the hood and get hardly ANY chips on the infeed tray, regardless of how much material I'm removing. It's a peach for sure!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I spoke with Ridgid about this just this morning...they forgive you! :laughing:


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

jimmomech8 said:


> In the recent past I have made a couple of posts about the Ridgid 13 1/2" planer being a good planer but stated that the dust collection was very poor. I have a Rockler 4" dust collection system that I recentley vented through my shop wall to the outside. Two days ago, I planed 20 bf of Red Oak and 4 bf of soft Maple and ended up with a handfull of chips on the table. So I have to take back my criticism of the dust collection capabilities of the Ridgid product. Shame on me!!!:no:


I have had that planer for a couple yrs now and use it most every day and plane lot's of different wood's. I use the 4" dust side into a delta dust colector hose run from blast gate. I have never had other maybe a little dust from the end's of the planer head . I use the air hose every time a blow it out. I also have the hose run probly 20 feet with 3 other blast gates which are closed . The planer is on the very end. I don't know about your's how's is the sucking??? I didn't compair the 2 unit's. It is your dust colecter not the planer or the colector on the planer . I have other friend's that have the planer and no trouble other than some dust ?? Check your dust bag or filter??


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

del schisler said:


> I have had that planer for a couple yrs now and use it most every day and plane lot's of different wood's. I use the 4" dust side into a delta dust colector hose run from blast gate. I have never had other maybe a little dust from the end's of the planer head . I use the air hose every time a blow it out. I also have the hose run probly 20 feet with 3 other blast gates which are closed . The planer is on the very end. I don't know about your's how's is the sucking??? I didn't compair the 2 unit's. It is your dust colecter not the planer or the colector on the planer . I have other friend's that have the planer and no trouble other than some dust ?? Check your dust bag or filter??


You did not read the post completely or maybe I did not explain it correctly, but after I vented my dust collector outside I have no problems and no dust bag to restict it!


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

jimmomech8 said:


> You did not read the post completely or maybe I did not explain it correctly, but after I vented my dust collector outside I have no problems and no dust bag to restict it!


I did read i just didn't see where you removed bag ect and just vented it outside . Like i said i don't know how much sucking power your has but the delta that i have doesn't leve nothing but very little dust after planing. Could be that if the shop is closed up when planing you may not have enough air in the shop to provide enough air to have the unit to work right ? Don't know where you live. If warm try with door open ? Just thinking . Maybe i got the good one ?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

FWIW, I have a Ryobi 13" planer with a 2.5" DC port and have no problems extracting MOST of the material from it. Yes I do get SOME blowby when I make a very aggresive cut, but under normal use, no issues at all... I would suspect your problem is the DC, not the planer...


----------

